# Battlefield 3: Geleakte PC-Version kursiert bereits in Tauschbörsen



## MichaelBonke (16. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Geleakte PC-Version kursiert bereits in Tauschbörsen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Geleakte PC-Version kursiert bereits in Tauschbörsen


----------



## minq (16. Oktober 2011)

mag eine negative news sein aber es legen wohl maximal 5% der käufer wirklich den hauptaugenmerk auf den singleplayer und von daher wirds auch gekauft


----------



## abe15 (16. Oktober 2011)

Uhm also ich habs vorbestellt und werds mir auch definitiv kaufen, aber bei so einer News juckt es einen ja doch etwas in den Fingern es dann schonmal zu laden und die Kampagne schonmal zu rocken  Mich schreckt derzeit nur ab, dass ich das Game erstmal auf Deutsch zocken will ;D


----------



## leckmuschel (16. Oktober 2011)

fehlt aber noch der crack zurzeit


----------



## pcxPOT (17. Oktober 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Uhm also ich habs vorbestellt und werds mir auch definitiv kaufen, aber bei so einer News juckt es einen ja doch etwas in den Fingern es dann schonmal zu laden und die Kampagne schonmal zu rocken  Mich schreckt derzeit nur ab, dass ich das Game erstmal auf Deutsch zocken will ;D


 
Pfui, wie kann man nur ein Spiel auf Deutsch spielen! o.O Geht ja mal gar nicht. Englisch, so gehört sich das!


----------



## rechyyy (17. Oktober 2011)

sind zum glück nur die preload files die eh jeder ab 21.10 bei origin runterladen kann  
Weder SP noch MP sind spielbar da die dateien mit einem Datumscheck verschlüsselt sind


----------



## phily (17. Oktober 2011)

ich habs auch vorbestellt, wegen dem multiplayerpart natürlich, weiß gar nicht ob ich den singleplayer überhaupt anspiel. man hätte ja direkt einen tag nachteil gegenüber den anderen spielern 

edit: aber wie ist da überhaupt die rechtliche lage. also natürlich ist es für viele, naja sagen wir mal "moralisch" inakzeptabel, ein spiel das vor release geleaked wurde, herunter zu laden, aber wie ist das juristisch? hab mich das schon bei früheren leaks gefragt

vielleicht weiß da ja ein redakteur mehr zu.und bevor jemand falsche vermutung aufstellt, ich lads sowieso nicht, vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die größte freude.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (17. Oktober 2011)

bc2 war auch schon 1-2 wochen vor release gecrackt auf den einschlägigen seiten zu erhalten


----------



## ganderc (17. Oktober 2011)

Wenns sie es doch schon fertig haben, dann könnten sie es doch schon freigeben. Warum wir noch bis zum 27 Oktober warten müssen, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. Oktober 2011)

ganderc schrieb:


> Wenns sie es doch schon fertig haben, dann könnten sie es doch schon freigeben. Warum wir noch bis zum 27 Oktober warten müssen, ist mir schleierhaft.


 Server, Auslieferung, Produktion, Marktgleichheit, Finales Marketing etc. braucht doch alles Zeit.


----------



## abe15 (17. Oktober 2011)

pcxPOT schrieb:


> Pfui, wie kann man nur ein Spiel auf Deutsch spielen! o.O Geht ja mal gar nicht. Englisch, so gehört sich das!


 Ich spiele immer erstmal auf Deutsch wegen der Story, mein Englisch ist eigentlich ganz gut (schaue mir auch viele Serien etc. auf Englisch an) aber ich bekomme grade in der Hitze des Gefechts wenn viel und schnell durcheinander geredet wird auf Englisch nicht immer alles mit. Ich spiele Shooter nicht aus Mordlust sondern weil ich die dahinter steckende Geschichte voll erfassen will, auf Englisch spielen kann ich danach ja dann immernoch


----------



## IceGamer (17. Oktober 2011)

Bei MW3 wär's schlimmer...

Selbst wenn die Kampagne bei B3 wirklich gut wird und mit der von MW3 mithalten kann, kauft sich doch trotzdem kaum ein PC-Spieler das Spiel nur für die Kampagne... Mag ja sein, dass Konsolenspieler da den etwas beschränkteren Horizont besitzen, aber für Jemanden, der etwas Ahnung von Shootern hat, hat die Kampagne bei B3 nur ne untergeortnete Bedeutung.
Interessant wirds nur, wenn die irgendwie das Spiel online zum laufen bekommen(gecrackte Server??) OHNE die Verwendung von Origin


----------



## Ronni312 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab mich sowieso gefragt, warum das so lange dauert ..

Egal, vorbestellt ist vorbestellt !


----------



## lycom (17. Oktober 2011)

Ronni312 schrieb:


> Hab mich sowieso gefragt, warum das so lange dauert ..
> 
> Egal, vorbestellt ist vorbestellt !



JEP !!!! Ich werde warten


----------



## Raffnek30000 (17. Oktober 2011)

die news ist echt komisch, sie suggeriert das man a kein bombastisches gameplay hat wenn man die kopie saugt und b das es ea hart trifft... beides falsch. der singleplayer ist gleich, also auch bei der kopie bombastisch und b es ist ein multiplayergame, ohne es zu kaufen geht da nicht viel 

ausserdem ist die version warscheinlich noch garnicht nutzbar, insofern shit drauf ^^


----------



## khaalan (17. Oktober 2011)

die geleakte version ist die russische variante und davon abgesehen noch verschlüsselt und wird es wohl auch bleiben bis zum release


----------



## 5h4d0w (17. Oktober 2011)

*gähn*
bei der massiven anzahl an vorbestellungen und auch der anzahl an leuten das kaufen werden, ist das sowas von schnurzegal! selbst WENN das spiel nutzbar wäre... die meisten würden es wahrscheinlich bloß zu "preview-zwecken" verwenden und es würde an den verkaufszahlen kaum was ändern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2011)

Wenns bei Origin so ähnlich abläuft wie bei Steam, dann können die Leute dort eh noch nichts damit anfangen. Da lässt sich ein Crack immer erst nach der offiziellen Veröffentlichung basteln. Also bringt denen das vorher gar nichts.


----------



## Finnster (17. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch mal wieder schöne Werbung für die Tauschbörsen.


----------



## DrProof (17. Oktober 2011)

hach ja.. wieviele kiddies sich...


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. Oktober 2011)

phily schrieb:


> ich habs auch vorbestellt, wegen dem multiplayerpart natürlich, weiß gar nicht ob ich den singleplayer überhaupt anspiel. man hätte ja direkt einen tag nachteil gegenüber den anderen spielern
> 
> edit: aber wie ist da überhaupt die rechtliche lage. also natürlich ist es für viele, naja sagen wir mal "moralisch" inakzeptabel, ein spiel das vor release geleaked wurde, herunter zu laden, aber wie ist das juristisch? hab mich das schon bei früheren leaks gefragt
> 
> vielleicht weiß da ja ein redakteur mehr zu.und bevor jemand falsche vermutung aufstellt, ich lads sowieso nicht, vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die größte freude.


 
Ich bin zwar kein Redakteuer aber eine geleakte Version ist ja im Grunde fast das gleiche wie gestohlene Ware. Klar bei manchen Leaks ist es ungefähr so als ob der Ladenbesitzer die Tür nicht richtig abgeschlossen hatte als die "Ware" gestohlen wurde aber das ist nicht der Punkt. Fakt ist, das ein geleaktes Spiel genauso illegal ist wie ein auf "üblichem" Wege cecracktes Spiel das erst nach Release in den Tauschbörsen auftaucht. 

Bei all den schönen Konto's die man hier dort und sonstwo braucht als Spieler bin ich mit gecrackten / geleakten Titeln eh auf Kriegsfuß. Bei einem AAA-Titel spart man sich dann was? 40 €. Wenn ich aber pech habe ist der Titel dann irgendwo bei Steam oder GFWL der Windows Registrierung oder sonstwo eingetragen nachdem ich die illegale Version installiert und gespielt habe. Stellt dann zum Beispiel Steam fest. "Hey der hat ne Version für die wir hier gar keinen Gegenwert in der Datenbank  haben. Dann sperren die mir mit ein wenig Pech alle meine legalen Spiele in Steam. Das wäre ein erheblich größerer Verlust für mich als die Ersparnis von 40 € für einen gecrackten Titel. Es heißt für mich also entweder 100% illegal oder 100% legal. Was dazwischen ist mir zu unsicher.

Will ich einen Titel nur "testen" oder "previewen" wie manche schreiben, dann kann ich ihn ggf. auch bei einem Kumpel mal zocken oder mir irgendwo ausleihen und für ein paar Tage testen. Das sollte dann reichen um zu wissen ob ich den Titel kaufen möchte oder nicht.


----------



## natsen (17. Oktober 2011)

allerdings scheint die russische version im netz zu sein aber noch verschlüsselt. ohne crack geht nichts..

@Alexey1978 du schreibst nur bullshit... wie kann man nur so eine scheisse erfinden lol


----------



## BiJay (17. Oktober 2011)

Preload Files? Also ich sehe auf diversen Trackern die Retail DVD (Sprache übrigens Russisch & Englisch). Zum Installieren benötigt man aber Origin und einen Key, Crack gibt es noch nicht. Insofern ist das alles bis jetzt noch harmlos.


----------



## Ken-Master (17. Oktober 2011)

Jo war ja klar, dass es mal wieder den PC trifft.

Aber so der Brüller fand ich den Shooter nun auch nicht.. grafisch vielleicht ned schlecht, aber spielerisch bietet es nichts neues. Ein Shooter unter vielen.

Und ich muss gestehen ich spiele lieber die Singelplayer, da es mehr Unterhaltung biete (Story usw) Multiplayer ist da eher nur was für die Masse die damit nichts anfangen können.


----------



## Soulja110 (17. Oktober 2011)

danke für die info @ pcgames ^^


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2011)

Schade, wenn es spielbar wäre hätte ich es mir schon mal gezogen.

Oder auch nicht wenn ich bedenke daß ich bis heute die Kampagne von BC2 noch nicht durch hab. Das Spiel ist eben Multiplayer


----------



## Rabowke (17. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Schade, wenn es spielbar wäre hätte ich es mir schon mal gezogen.




Ernsthaft? Gibts einen Grund dafür bzw. warum du das hier erzählst?


----------



## Periculum1234 (17. Oktober 2011)

BiJay schrieb:


> Preload Files? Also ich sehe auf diversen Trackern die Retail DVD (Sprache übrigens Russisch & Englisch). Zum Installieren benötigt man aber Origin und einen Key, Crack gibt es noch nicht. Insofern ist das alles bis jetzt noch harmlos.



Jap genauso ist es, finde es allerdings bedenklich das PCGames soetwas berichtet.
Nur aus diesem Grund bin ich jetzt auf den BF3 Leak gestoßen ... Würde ich mir auch runterladen wenn die Kampange schon spielbar wäre,habe es ja sowie so vorbestellt. Hab' s übrigends bei BC2 genauso gemacht  ... war ganz angenehm.


----------



## der-jan (17. Oktober 2011)

minq schrieb:


> mag eine negative news sein aber es legen wohl maximal 5% der käufer wirklich den hauptaugenmerk auf den singleplayer und von daher wirds auch gekauft


wenn das so sein sollte und sich so gut wie keiner wegen dem soloplayer für das spiel interessiert wird ea und dice deutlich mehr heulen als über jeden leak

um mehr als 4-5 millionen exemplare zu verkaufen und das ist auf jeden fall das ziel von ea - man wollte es ja sogar mit den verkaufszahlen der letzten cod teile aufnehmen - muss nicht nur der multiplayer ziehen sondern auch ein paar millionen wegen dem soloplayer zugreifen - den kam man hofft nicht auf 5% sondern auf 50% die wegen soloplayer kaufen werden 
nach dem ganzen tam tam was man wegen battlefield 3 gemacht hat wäre die verkaufszahlen als quasi "reines multiplayerspiel" ne herbe enttäuschung - das sollten auch die eingefleischten battlefield fanboys auf dem schirm haben


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Gibts einen Grund dafür bzw. warum du das hier erzählst?


 
Weil ich nichts böses dabei sehe sich ein Spiel zu saugen dass man sowieso vorbestellt hat.
Allerdings habe ich es mit wegen dem MP bestellt - deswegen werde ich es mir doch nicht saugen da mir der SP latte ist, wie ich im zweiten Satz erläutert habe


----------



## MichaelBonke (17. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> ihr seit ja echt der hammer!!
> DIese News ist nicht nur ein aufruf an alle LEcher sondern auch noch gelogen???DIe version is nicht spielbar!!!Ihr schreibt aber das der sp spielbar wär??DIe geleakte version is nich mal instalierbar???!!


 
Du solltest dir angewöhnen, genauer zu lesen. 
Nicht ich bzw PCGames behauptet, dass der Leak spielbar wäre, sondern "die Kollegen von DSOGaming". 
Obs stimmt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## kassor (17. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> ihr seit ja echt der hammer!!
> DIese News ist nicht nur ein aufruf an alle LEcher sondern auch noch gelogen???DIe version is nicht spielbar!!!Ihr schreibt aber das der sp spielbar wär??DIe geleakte version is nich mal instalierbar???Ihr seit der absolute hammer-ich hoffe das PUPLISHER darauf aufmerksam werden und euch vor GERICHT ziehen!!
> Fehtl nur noch der Download Link : bitte dann beim nächsten Titel zb COD-danke!!
> Und bitte mich wieder verwarnen oder gleich bannen-danke!!


 
omg


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (17. Oktober 2011)

also ich sehe das auch nicht als schlimm das wenn man ein vorbesteller ist, also das game zu 100% schon gekauft hat, sich ne "illegale" version ausn web holt weil man einfach nicht mehr warten will.
gekauft hab ich; die andern; sich das game ja schon . können oder wollen einfach nicht ganz so lange darauf warten.


----------



## STuK4 (17. Oktober 2011)

Meine anonymen Quellen sagen mir, dass das Spiel bis jetzt nur auf russisch geleakt ist.
(Sind sich aber nicht zu 100% sicher, jedenfalls haben sie nur eine russische Version auf einer russischen Seite gefunden, können aber nicht herausfinden wie funktionsfähig das ist, da sie des Russischen nicht mächtig sind)

*Bla, Bla hab das Spiel ja schon vorbestellt und alles


----------



## Rabowke (17. Oktober 2011)

STuK4 schrieb:


> Meine anonymen Quellen sagen mir, dass das Spiel bis jetzt nur auf russisch geleakt ist.
> (Sind sich aber nicht zu 100% sicher, jedenfalls haben sie nur eine russische Version auf einer russischen Seite gefunden, können aber nicht herausfinden wie funktionsfähig das ist, da sie des Russischen nicht mächtig sind)




Herrlich.


----------



## Shadow744 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich behaupte auch einfach mal, dass sich kaum jemand für den SP interessiert. Von daher wärs wohl auch nicht allzu tragisch, wenns schon spielbar wäre.
Mich jedenfalls interessiert beides (SP+MP) nicht, Origin kommt mir nicht auf die Platte.


----------



## Homeboy25 (17. Oktober 2011)

Der SP soll klasse sein!!!!
Ausserdem schaltet man im SP Waffen für den MP frei!

Aber zurück zum thema.

Der Singleplayer soll spielbar sein ???
also davon hab ich nirgends was gefunden.

die image habe ich gefunden, damit kann man aber nichts anfangen, man braucht einen key und man muss an der Erscheinungsdatum Verifikation (27.oktober) vorbei.

man kann sie bis jetzt einzig und allein als preload verwenden das man sie in den origin ordner kopiert und somit nicht mehr alles herunterladen braucht.

Das ist absoluter Qautsch was PC Games da von DSO... hat, DSO... hat keine Ahnung, es ist nichts spielbar auch der Singleplayer nicht.

Absoluter quatsch, korrigieren und EA / Dice braucht sich keinerlei Gedanken machen, das Spiel ist gut abgesichert.
die lachen bestimmt nur bis jetzt über die die nach eine crack fragen. lol


----------



## Sam28 (17. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt ne Multi-9 Version im Inet, das bringt aber alles nichts ohne einen Crack, vielleicht sind auch die Daten auf der DVD verschlüsselt wie bei Steam und werden erst von Origin entschlüsselt, dann kann man damit erst nach Release überhaupt etwas anfangen.
Da man Origin und Battlelog brauch, wird ein Crack wohl eher schwer zu machen sein.
Im Grunde ist das ganze nur interessant für Leute die sich nur einen Key kaufen wollen und lieber jetzt schon mal Installations-Dateien haben wollen.
Ich selber wäre aber vorsichtig, ich könnte mir vorstellen das EA bei seinem Mega-Blockbuster-Spiel genau hinschaut und die Anwälte schon warten.

Ich habe vorbestellt und hoffe das Amazon UK das schnell verschickt.


----------



## Homeboy25 (17. Oktober 2011)

Amazon UK ?

da ist release sogar später als hier, am 28 oktober erst. lol

da gibt es genug andere, es gibt auch eine liste mit preisübersicht musste mal googlen!


----------



## neosix123 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde auf den Postmensch warten...mich freuen wenn ich das Steelbook öffne und mir der geile geruch vom frischen Druck entgegen kommt...und dann ist für mich alles gut...


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2011)

Homeboy25 schrieb:


> Der SP soll klasse sein!!!!
> Ausserdem schaltet man im SP Waffen für den MP frei!



Nee oder? Das wäre ja sowas von ätzend


----------



## DomShadow (17. Oktober 2011)

"Wie die Kollegen von DSOGaming.com berichten, ist die komplette Singleplayer-Kampagne problemlos spielbar. "

Schwachsinn! Wer schreibt so eine scheiße und überhaupt ohne mal vernünftig zu recherchieren! Wie soll man den SP schon spielen können, wenn das game u.a. als KS Rel-Date-Check hat! Kopf-Tisch !


----------



## Daishi888 (17. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> ihr seit ja echt der hammer!!
> DIese News ist nicht nur ein aufruf an alle LEcher sondern auch noch gelogen???DIe version is nicht spielbar!!!Ihr schreibt aber das der sp spielbar wär??DIe geleakte version is nich mal instalierbar???Ihr seit der absolute hammer-ich hoffe das PUPLISHER darauf aufmerksam werden und euch vor GERICHT ziehen!!
> Fehtl nur noch der Download Link : bitte dann beim nächsten Titel zb COD-danke!!
> Und bitte mich wieder verwarnen oder gleich bannen-danke!!


 

Bitte verschone uns mit deinen überaus unterqualifizierten Kommentaren. Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich Dich alleine aus dem Grund, dass Du der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht Herr bist, „bannen“! Mein Gott. Leute gibt’s, die gibt’s gar nicht.

@Topic

Die Version ist vermutlich einfach der beta-Client. Wie groß war der eigentlich? War der nicht knapp 10GB groß? Selber habe ich das Spiel auch schon seit Monaten vorbestellt und würde, selbst wenn man in der geleakten Version den SP spielen könnte, diese nicht downloaden. Die 2 Wochen kann man jetzt wirklich auch noch warten und einer hatte es schon geschrieben; Vorfreude ist die…


----------



## Bananexx (17. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube die beta war ca 4gb groß


----------



## Bl4ckburn (17. Oktober 2011)

Die leaked version von BF3 ist die russische... Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn es eine andere wäre.  Soweit ich weiß ist die aber noch nicht spielbar, da es noch keinen Kecks gibt. 

Ich würd es aber nicht runterladen, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt damit online über Origin zu zocken.


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Ich würd es aber nicht runterladen, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt damit online über Origin zu zocken.



Die Frage ist halt ob man sich so den Preload beschleunigen kann da man den Preload preloadet


----------



## Grollvs (17. Oktober 2011)

PC Games unterstützt Raubkopien durch Werbung für neue illegale Releases?
Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!


----------



## r4mp4ge (17. Oktober 2011)

Nur mal so zum festhalten,Pc-Games hatte mit der Meldung weder die Absicht,noch unterstützen Sie,dass Benutzer denen die Meldung"unter den Fingern juckt"sich nun genötigt sehen,sich das Spiel auf nicht Legalem Wege zu verschaffen,wäre ja nochmal Schöner ?Sucht ruhig "Entschuldigungen" bzw. "einen Schuldigen"(In dem genannten Fall ist das derjenige selbst,und nicht die Medien.)
So wie es aussieht muss Ich schon wieder ein Paar Leute,deren Sinnlose Kommentare Mir sowas von auf den ZEIGER gehen,in die Liste der Ignorierenswerten einordnen,Eure Schuld.

Col.Ramp


----------



## T-I3ag (17. Oktober 2011)

Grollvs schrieb:


> PC Games unterstützt Raubkopien durch Werbung für neue illegale Releases?
> Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!


 
Nur mal so zur Info:
So etwas nennt man Berichterstattung!! Auch Nachrichten genannt.

Keiner hat gesagt du sollst das machen!!!!

Oder ahmst du jede Nachricht zu Hause nach??
Wäre nicht toll bei den derzeitigen Krawallen und Kriegen.


----------



## dohderbert (17. Oktober 2011)

noch 1 1/2 Wochen xD


----------



## kassor (17. Oktober 2011)

Grollvs schrieb:


> PC Games unterstützt Raubkopien durch Werbung für neue illegale Releases?
> Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!


 
Zieh dir ein Kleid an...


----------



## makke12345 (17. Oktober 2011)

Dafür gibts auf der Konsole schon Batman arkham city ! Klar und weils BF 3 ist sind wir wieder die bösen Raubkopierer -.-


----------



## MA (17. Oktober 2011)

woher weiß PCGames das wohl  das es nicht spielbar ist


----------



## JerrY1992 (17. Oktober 2011)

alles ist crackbar, es muss nur jemand sich dahinter setzen und es tun und ich bin mir sicher irgendein team schon dabei ist.


----------



## immdischt (17. Oktober 2011)

Streng genommen ist der Download von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material (zumindest in Österreich und der Schweiz) nicht illegal.

Illegal ist nur der Upload bzw. das zur Verfügungstellen dieses Materials, somit also wenn man via Bittorrent lädt, weil da immer auch zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Interessant wäre, ob das auch in Deutschland so ist.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (17. Oktober 2011)

Regt euch nich so über den Bericht auf, wer sich Games im Internet zieht weiß eh schon was derzeit draussen ist. Und Leute die sowas noch nie vorher gemacht haben, werden ggf. schnell feststellen das es nicht ganz so einfach ist wie es immer aussieht...

Den einzigen Vorwurf den ihr machen könnt, ist die halbherzige Umsetzung des Beitrages. Das es eine ENG/RU Fassung ohne Crack ist (nicht lauffähig) hätte da schon das erste mal drin stehen können....


----------



## billy336 (17. Oktober 2011)

sry, aber der hinweis, dass es illegal ist ist wie als wenn ihr sagen würdet: hey der kuchen ist voll lecker und er wird euch 100% schmecken und umsonst ist er auch, ABER der Karton ist kein recycling-papier. spart euch doch diese meldungen und es werden mehr leute das spiel kaufen. jetzt wird die ganze scharr, und ich bin mir sicher, dass viele pc-games leser (u.a. ich) noch nicht wussten, dass es geleaked ist, nach battlefield 3 torrent googlen weil sie dank pc-games wissen dass der singelplayer part released ist. auch wenn jetzt noch nichts spielbar ist, wird es das sehr bald sein. gewisse hackergruppen arbeiten wie die verrückten dran das game vor release spielbar zu machen.


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2011)

JerrY1992 schrieb:


> alles ist crackbar, es muss nur jemand sich dahinter setzen und es tun und ich bin mir sicher irgendein team schon dabei ist.


 
Nicht wenn der Code verschlüsselt ist und erst zum Release per Internet entschlüsselt wird. 

Natürlich wäre es, in der Theorie, auch "Crackbar", nur nicht im konventionellen Sinne. Da müßte man dann Kryptographie-Experten oder Codeknacker oder so haben.


----------



## Fosgate28 (17. Oktober 2011)

Jaja das mit geleaktem Material und nicht spielbar is immer so eine Sache. Man zweifelt also daran das diese Version nie spielbar sein wird also irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor hab ich schon paar mal gelesen und dann, etwas später hab ich dann immer irgendwelche Berichte gelesen das diese Spiele doch laufen weil sich diverse Leute daran gesetzt haben um diese zum laufen zu bekommen war glaub ich bei Crysis 2 auch so da wurde doch sogar die in der Entwicklerversion befindlichen Daten geleakt und zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## PCBattlefield (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag nur [du sagst am Besten gar nichts mehr"]


----------



## PCBattlefield (17. Oktober 2011)

gelöscht..........


----------



## STuK4 (17. Oktober 2011)

immdischt schrieb:


> Streng genommen ist der Download von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material (zumindest in Österreich und der Schweiz) nicht illegal.
> 
> Illegal ist nur der Upload bzw. das zur Verfügungstellen dieses Materials, somit also wenn man via Bittorrent lädt, weil da immer auch zur Verfügung gestellt wird.
> 
> Interessant wäre, ob das auch in Deutschland so ist.


 
Das war so bis 2008,
dann gab es eine Gesetzesänderung, die auch den Download illegal/strafbar machte.
De Facto ist es aber weiterhin ungefährlich Dinge bei den gängigen One-Click-Hostern herunterzuladen.
Nur bei P2P ist es tatsächlich gefährlich, wobei das ja auch schon vorher so wahr, da es ja gleichzeitiges Up- und Downloaden bedeutet.


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. Oktober 2011)

skytekk schrieb:


> allerdings scheint die russische version im netz zu sein aber noch verschlüsselt. ohne crack geht nichts..
> 
> @Alexey1978 du schreibst nur bullshit... wie kann man nur so eine scheisse erfinden lol


 
Sagt der Allwissende persönlich oder wie? Erstens bin ich kein Erfinder, sonst wäre ich reich und würde mich nicht mit so Leuten wie Dir abgeben.  

Zweitens habe ich da von meiner Sorge geschrieben, wo sich Spiele heutzutage alles auf meinem PC "eintragen" könnten. Das dies ein unwiderlegbarer Fakt sei, habe ich nie behauptet und ich weiß um ehrlich zu sein nicht wo und wie genau sich Software in Windows/Steam/GFWL etc. einträgt ob nun legal oder nicht. Da Du ja scheinbar der Experte für solche Dinge bist, kläre mich und ggf. die anderen Forumsuser doch bitte auf, warum mein Post also "nur bullshit" ist wie Du Dich auszudrücken pflegst.

Und bei einer Sache bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Wenn die bei Steam feststellen, dass Du Raubkopien hast die bei einem Steam-Client in der Liste stehen aber da im Grunde nicht drin stehen dürften. Dann sperren sie einem sicherlich den mit den Raubkopien verbunden Account. Irgendwas wird da sicher in den AGB's stehen, dass es denen erlaubt in einem solchen Fall. Klar das mag ein Hauch von Paranoia sein aber da ich es nicht besser weiß, lasse ich persönlich die Finger von Raubkopien. So einfach ist das für mich.


----------



## GreatReaper534 (17. Oktober 2011)

Was hier wieder für ein Wirbel gemacht wird, das ist, so wie ich es mitbekommen habe, einfach nur der Preload, also ziemlich nutzlos.

Außerdem gibt es keine Raubkopien - das ist ein erfundenes Wort das etwas falsches ausdrückt.


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. Oktober 2011)

GreatReaper534 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es keine Raubkopien - das ist ein erfundenes Wort das etwas falsches ausdrückt.


 
Also laut Duden ist das kein falsches Wort. Klicken für den Beweis.
Sorry das konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen.


----------



## GreatReaper534 (17. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Also laut Duden ist das kein falsches Wort. Klicken für den Beweis.
> Sorry das konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen.



Es ist aber trotzdem falsch, ein "Raub" hat immer etwas mit Gewalt oder zumindest Androhung von Gewalt zu tun, was bei dem Download von putrandomgamenamehere.SKIDROW nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## redaim33 (17. Oktober 2011)

@GreatReaper

Sprache lässt sich leider nicht immer mit "rationalen" Argumenten widerlegen. Der Begriff Raubkopie ist mittlerweile fester Bestandteil des Deutschen geworden - siehe eben auch den Dudeneintrag. Es gibt hunderte Beispiele (wie etwa Schraubenzieher - wo wird da was gezogen???) von Wörtern, die bei näherer Betrachtung widersinnig erscheinen. Aber dennoch existieren. Und funktionieren.


----------



## r4mp4ge (17. Oktober 2011)

GreatReaper534 schrieb:


> Es ist aber trotzdem falsch, ein "Raub" hat immer etwas mit Gewalt oder zumindest Androhung von Gewalt zu tun, was bei dem Download von putrandomgamenamehere.SKIDROW nicht der Fall ist.


 
WAYNE? Am besten du behälst deine "Entschuldigungen" für DICH.
Alle die es sich jetzt von diesen Portalen(auch wirklich nur Preloaden)holen,können mich KREUZWEISE,
und der über mir da seine nutzlose Meinung schrieb,kommt auf Igno,solangsam reichts mir.

Ramp


----------



## JanEric1 (17. Oktober 2011)

GreatReaper534 schrieb:


> Es ist aber trotzdem falsch, ein "Raub" hat immer etwas mit Gewalt oder zumindest Androhung von Gewalt zu tun, was bei dem Download von putrandomgamenamehere.SKIDROW nicht der Fall ist.


 
zusammen gesetzte wörter haben nicht immer dirket was mit den bestandteilen zu tun bsp.: ein fahrstuhl ist auch kein stuhl


----------



## bigwhitey (17. Oktober 2011)

Lauffähig oder nicht nicht, ich glaube da brauchen die sich keine Gedanken machen. Das wird so oder so ein Verkaufsschlager. Ich denke die Neugier auf das Game ist riesig.


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. Oktober 2011)

Nichts desto trotz ist und bleibt ein im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch verankertes Wort, das selbst der Duden als richtig führt. 

Ob es als selbes seinen Zweck gut oder schlecht erfüllt mag dahingestellt sein. Du hast allerdigns Recht, das per Definition der Raub eigentlich immer mit Gewalt oder der Androhung selbiger einhergeht und dies auf den Download nicht zutrifft. 

Für tiefgehende Diskussionen die deutsche Sprache betreffend bin ich allerdings eher nicht zu haben, da ich sonst als erstes wieder mit der "neuen Rechtschreibung" anfange und das lasse ich bewußt lieber sein.


----------



## HolyHerbert (17. Oktober 2011)

das wird hier in letzter Zeit immer so Off-Topic...


----------



## HolyHerbert (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ich wundere mich gar nicht mehr, dass es Steam, DRM, Origin, UpPlay und den ganzen Müll gibt, wenn die Entwickler ihre Arbeit schon vor dem Release im Netz finden...
Da muss man halt sagen: Selbst schuld, ihr PC-Spieler!


----------



## GreatReaper534 (17. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> WAYNE? Am besten du behälst deine "Entschuldigungen" für DICH.
> Alle die es sich jetzt von diesen Portalen(auch wirklich nur Preloaden)holen,können mich KREUZWEISE,
> und der über mir da seine nutzlose Meinung schrieb,kommt auf Igno,solangsam reichts mir.
> 
> Ramp


Heute 'nen schlechten Tag gehabt?

@all die anderen:
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich mir von einem Newsportal wie pcgames etwas mehr Seriösität wünsche. "Raubkopie" ist auch etwas völlig anderes als ein "Fahrstuhl, Schraubenzieher". Hier wird absichtlich etwas schlimmeres suggeriert, als es eigentlich ist.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2011)

GreatReaper534 schrieb:


> Es ist aber trotzdem falsch, ein "Raub" hat immer etwas mit Gewalt oder zumindest Androhung von Gewalt zu tun, was bei dem Download von putrandomgamenamehere.SKIDROW nicht der Fall ist.


 
was heißt denn hier "falsch"?
das wort hat sich über jahrzehnte hinweg eingebürgert 



Spoiler



(und war übrigens auch keine erfindung der bösen content-mafia)


 und jeder weiss, was damit gemeint ist- wie kann es dann "falsch" sein?

rufmord hat bspw überraschenderweise auch nichts mit töten zu tun; babyöl besteht nicht ausgepressten kleinkindern, rapsöl hingegen....


----------



## Moleny (17. Oktober 2011)

Selbst wenn die Kopie laufen würde wärs halb so wild BF3 ist ein Multiplayer-Hit der wird ohnehin verkauft wie blöde weil man den Key braucht.


----------



## Kwengie (17. Oktober 2011)

naja,
gute Spiele kauft man sich eben, mit denen jahrelanger Spielespaß möglich ist.
Für mich ist Battlefield 3 erst für den Multiplayer interessant und da hoffe ich mal, daß diese Raubkopierer sich die Zähne ausbeißen werden


----------



## Illfreak88 (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ich weis nicht was alle immer gegen raubkopien haben...
Früher gab es noch von sogut wie jedem spiel ne gute demo...

Finde solange es "fair" bleibt sind Raubkopien absolut ok.
Kenne einige die wenn es keine Demo gibt sich erst ne Raubkopie ziehen. Wenn das spiel hält was es verspricht wird das spiel gekauft.

So kauft man wenigstens nicht die Katze im Sack. Und umtauschen geht ja bei PC Games leider nicht 

Also solange die Spieler so erlich sind und bei gefallen das Game kaufen ist doch alles ok. Spieler sind zufrieden das sie ein spiel gekauft haben das ihnen gefällt und Entwickler sind zufrieden das ihre spiele gekauft werden ^^

Also sind Raubkopien nur ne art Demo ersatz ^^
(natürlich nur bei den erlichen spielern - und warum sollte man die Entwickler nicht für nen geiles game bezahlen? ^^)


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Weil ich nichts böses dabei sehe sich ein Spiel zu saugen dass man sowieso vorbestellt hat.


 Das kannst du sehen wie du willst: illegal bleibt es trotzdem.


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2011)

immdischt schrieb:


> Streng genommen ist der Download von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material (zumindest in Österreich und der Schweiz) nicht illegal.
> 
> Illegal ist nur der Upload bzw. das zur Verfügungstellen dieses Materials, somit also wenn man via Bittorrent lädt, weil da immer auch zur Verfügung gestellt wird.
> 
> Interessant wäre, ob das auch in Deutschland so ist.


 In De ist afaik das Herunterladen untersagt, wenn die Kopie offensichtlich unrechtmäßig erstellt wurde.


----------



## Basshinzu (17. Oktober 2011)

es wurde doch lediglich die preload version geleaked. da fehlt weitaus mehr als ein crack.


----------



## Diezel (17. Oktober 2011)

upload und download von raubkopien ist strafbar, nur wenn man einen link z.b. von einem bekannten/freund/ usw. empfängt, dieser auf einen oneklickhoster verweist und man "ahnungslos" den inhalt runterladet bewegt man sich in einer grauzone, allerdings hinterher macht man sich trotzdem strafbar wenn man diese raubkopie nutzt.


----------



## Li2Po4 (17. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man den Kopierschutz nicht umgeht und kein Crack dabei ist, ist das juristisch doch schon grenz wertig legal oder nicht? Nur eine schlichte Kopie kann man sich eigentlich doch runterladen so oft man will. Ich hab Battlefield 3 eh schon vorbestellt, also was solls.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (17. Oktober 2011)

naja so hat origin doch sein gutes  nicht so wie bei crysis, welches auch schon ne woche vorher gecrackt war, aber lief^^


----------



## MrBigX (17. Oktober 2011)

Li2Po4 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Kopierschutz nicht umgeht und kein Crack dabei ist, ist das juristisch doch schon grenz wertig legal oder nicht? Nur eine schlichte Kopie kann man sich eigentlich doch runterladen so oft man will. Ich hab Battlefield 3 eh schon vorbestellt, also was solls.


Ich weiß nicht so genau ob der eigentliche Crack überhaupt illegal is, aber sich eine Kopie eines geschützten Werkes zu ziehen ohne Erlaubnis des Rechteinhaber oder eine andere rechtliche Grundlage ist definitiv illegal.


----------



## mimc1 (17. Oktober 2011)

GreatReaper534 schrieb:


> Heute 'nen schlechten Tag gehabt?
> 
> @all die anderen:
> Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich mir von einem Newsportal wie pcgames etwas mehr Seriösität wünsche. "Raubkopie" ist auch etwas völlig anderes als ein "Fahrstuhl, Schraubenzieher". Hier wird absichtlich etwas schlimmeres suggeriert, als es eigentlich ist.


 Rastet da jemand weil andere es vor ihm spielen können? Was anderes kommt für diese Reaktion nicht in Frage.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (17. Oktober 2011)

am besten fallen wir jetzt in russland ein und holen uns die mordlustigen raubkopierer


----------



## Skaty12 (17. Oktober 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Rastet da jemand weil andere es vor ihm spielen können? Was anderes kommt für diese Reaktion nicht in Frage.


 Hehe, spielbar ist es ja noch nicht


----------



## Famer555 (17. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nee oder? Das wäre ja sowas von ätzend


 

Gehört habe ich auch schon davon, das man den Singleplayer spielen muss, um bestimme Waffen, Extras etc. für den Mutliplayer freizuschalten?
Das PC GAMES Forum bzw. mehrere User haben mich dann eines besseren belehrt und meinten, dies würde sich nur auf den Koop Modus beziehen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das stimmt ?


----------



## xoinkx (17. Oktober 2011)

kannst alles im MP Freispielen(Koop brauchst du nie anrühen!


----------



## spike00 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe zuhause bei meinen Eltern nen alten Logitech Joystick, der lief unter Windows 98, glaubt ihr der läuft mit Treiberupdate auch unter Vista?


----------



## DomShadow (18. Oktober 2011)

JerrY1992 schrieb:


> alles ist crackbar, es muss nur jemand sich dahinter setzen und es tun und ich bin mir sicher irgendein team schon dabei ist.


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....ne! Das Game hat Release-Date Check wie alle neuen EA Games seit ner Weile schon, zudem sind die Daten dadurch auch noch verschlüsselt! Und kein Mensch der Welt wird es schaffen vor Rel am 25.10. in den USA und im Pazifik einen Crack zu erstellen!


----------



## Chris1q1q (18. Oktober 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Ich habe zuhause bei meinen Eltern nen alten Logitech Joystick, der lief unter Windows 98, glaubt ihr der läuft mit Treiberupdate auch unter Vista?


 
wenn er einen USB Anschluss hat ja, aber ich glaub damals gabs noch keine usb joysticks ^^

wenn er den alten anschluss hat (hab den namen vergessen) dann gehts EVENTUELL unter der 32 bit version, da hat mal irgendein südamerikaner einen treiber gemacht, damit der alte anschluss wieder unterstützt wird (nie versucht, hatte 64 bit)

mein schöner alter force feedback pro verstaubt traurig im regal 

mein tipp: lass es, ist die arbeit nicht wert, kauf dir einen gescheiten usb joystick.

Den hier Z.b. http://www.amazon.de/PC-PlayStation...OOH4/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1318909834&sr=8-9


----------



## Somma86 (18. Oktober 2011)

DomShadow schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....ne! Das Game hat Release-Date Check wie alle neuen EA Games seit ner Weile schon, zudem sind die Daten dadurch auch noch verschlüsselt! Und kein Mensch der Welt wird es schaffen vor Rel am 25.10. in den USA und im Pazifik einen Crack zu erstellen!


 
Meinst du es ist so schwer die Anfrage umzulenken auf nen anderen Server und den richtigen Antwortcode zurück zuerhalten? Selbst Registrierungsantworten die man zum nutzen einer Software braucht wurden auf dem Weg schon x-mal umgangen. Und irgendein Crack-Team will sich den Preis BF-3-Cracker schon einheimsen. Ob die schnell genug sind und vor Release es auch noch schaffen battlelog/origin zu umgehen ist Fraglich aber zumindest für Europa haben sie noch 9 Tage


----------



## mladjo (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe es ja wenn sich die leute Spiele herunterladen wo der Verkaufspreis weit über dem realen Wert steht aber bei BF3?!?! Dafür habe ich kein Verständnis, nichtsdestotrotz wird es für BF3 auch einen Crack geben die Frage ist nur ob vor Release, das kann sein muss aber nicht. Bisher ist doch alles gecrackt worden BF3 wird da keine ausnahme werden


----------



## think1 (18. Oktober 2011)

da man mit der gecrackten version nur den singleplayer spielen werden kann, ist sie auch nicht den echten verkaufspreis wert. und so ein singleplayer ist auch eine sehr gute kostenlose werbung für den multiplayer.


----------



## Vordack (18. Oktober 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Ich habe zuhause bei meinen Eltern nen alten Logitech Joystick, der lief unter Windows 98, glaubt ihr der läuft mit Treiberupdate auch unter Vista?


 
Wie gesagt, wenn USB dan besteht eine Chance ich hab 2 Microsoft USB Joysticks (Sidewinder Weiterleitungshinweis und Force Feedback Pro Weiterleitungshinweis), beide funzen super unter Win7 ohne Treiber.


----------



## scare2010 (18. Oktober 2011)

Leider ist es jetzt doch schon spielbar.


----------



## rotskippy (18. Oktober 2011)

mladjo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es ja wenn sich die leute Spiele herunterladen wo der Verkaufspreis weit über dem realen Wert steht aber bei BF3?!?! Dafür habe ich kein Verständnis, nichtsdestotrotz wird es für BF3 auch einen Crack geben die Frage ist nur ob vor Release, das kann sein muss aber nicht. Bisher ist doch alles gecrackt worden BF3 wird da keine ausnahme werden


 
Sprichst du nur für dich oder für die Allgemeinheit??? Nur weil für dich der Verkaufspreis unter dem realen Wert liegt, muss es nicht gleich für alle gelten oder? Egal ob BF3 oder sonst ein Game und unabhängig vom subjektiven Empfinden bezüglich des Verkaufspreises. Ist jedem selbst überlassen wie er sich welche Spiele besorgt


----------



## r4mp4ge (18. Oktober 2011)

rotskippy schrieb:


> Sprichst du nur für dich oder für die Allgemeinheit??? Nur weil für dich der Verkaufspreis unter dem realen Wert liegt, muss es nicht gleich für alle gelten oder? Egal ob BF3 oder sonst ein Game und unabhängig vom subjektiven Empfinden bezüglich des Verkaufspreises. Ist jedem selbst überlassen wie er sich welche Spiele besorgt


 
Sicher,es gibt ja immer welche wie DICH,Igno,sowas brauch Ich nicht Lesen,oder gar "Zum Kumpel",wer will schon n Dieb als Freund.
Auf nimmer-wiederlesen.

Ramp


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2011)

mladjo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es ja wenn sich die leute Spiele herunterladen wo der Verkaufspreis weit über dem realen Wert steht aber bei BF3?!?! Dafür habe ich kein Verständnis, nichtsdestotrotz wird es für BF3 auch einen Crack geben die Frage ist nur ob vor Release, das kann sein muss aber nicht. Bisher ist doch alles gecrackt worden BF3 wird da keine ausnahme werden


 
Und wenn der Verkaufspreis zu hoch ist, dann wartet man eben, bis ein Spiel billiger ist. Sowas als Grund zum Herunterladen anzugeben, ist ja wohl das Letzte. In einer Zeit, in der Spiele so schnell billiger werden und nach Monaten oft schon für 10-20(!) Euro zu haben sind und es hunderte Titel allein im Low-Budget-Bereich für 10 Euro und weniger gibt. Wenn DAS dann jemand noch als Angabe macht, warum er raubkopiert, dann ist das nur eine Ausrede, um sein illegales Verhalten schönzureden.


----------



## headhunter68305 (19. Oktober 2011)

"ihr seit ja echt der hammer!!
DIese News ist nicht nur ein aufruf an alle LEcher sondern auch noch gelogen???DIe version is nicht spielbar!!!Ihr schreibt aber das der sp spielbar wär??DIe geleakte version is nich mal instalierbar???Ihr seit der absolute hammer-ich hoffe das PUPLISHER darauf aufmerksam werden und euch vor GERICHT ziehen!!
Fehtl nur noch der Download Link : bitte dann beim nächsten Titel zb COD-danke!!
Und bitte mich wieder verwarnen oder gleich bannen-danke!! "




.........du schreibst ja nur Müll Kind.......lern erst mal schreiben!!


----------

